# Selling garage advice



## BM-Stu (Dec 23, 2006)

Hi,

I have a garage that was part of a family home that we sold but kept hold of the garage to store items.

It is located in city off a main road down a lane in a row of other brick built garages.

How would I go about selling it. All of the estate agents I have spoken to said the best thing to do would be to put a sign on it myself or ask the neighbours if they are intrested as it's not really somthing they would deal with.

I have put a sign on it and got one call offering £5k but I feel it's worth more than that, although I don't know, maybe it's not? 

How do you put a value on such an thing? I thought it maybe of intrest to a neighbour or a tradesman for storage.

Anyone able to offer some wizdom?

Thanks


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

what sort of size is it ?


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

what about the people who live in the old family house don't they want it?


----------



## SRI Chris (Feb 5, 2010)

Think you missed a valuable question to the estate agent when you sold your house.
You should have got them to value the house on it's own then asked them the value if you included the garage, then you would have known how much the estate agent would valued the garage.
But now it's not a big money maker for them like it would have been selling the house they don't want to know about it.
How about trying to sell it in one of those housing auction type sales they might give you a rough value for it to say add a reserve price on it and if you get 2 people bidding the price might rocket bit like some eBay sales just a thought.

From chris


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

find out the price of parking in the area.. and calculate it..
maybe based parking for 8 hours 5 days a week..
then consider how quickly the person would need to recoup the money, ie, 1 years parking costs.. 2 years? 3 years?


imo these type of things are best aimed at business men who are going to save money by buying the garage instead of parking on street.


----------



## BM-Stu (Dec 23, 2006)

justina3 said:


> what sort of size is it ?


It's 16.5ft long x 9.5ft high x 9.5ft wide.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

where abouts in scotland mate? have you considered renting it, like a storage unit, rather than an outright sale? maybe make you more money in the long run.


----------



## BM-Stu (Dec 23, 2006)

Yeah I hadn't thought of an auction with a reserve on it. Will look into that and the costs involved.

The house was sold over 10 years ago so wasn't really thinking about the long term selling of the garage at that point.

I'm still in no rush to sell it, I just thought the money may come in handy just now!

On street parking is £1.50 for 2hrs (I think).


----------



## BM-Stu (Dec 23, 2006)

Mick said:


> where abouts in scotland mate? have you considered renting it, like a storage unit, rather than an outright sale? maybe make you more money in the long run.


It's in Stirling Mick.

Renting would be an option too, it's lying empty just now. It owes me nothing and costs me nothing so any income from it is a bonus.

If I were to rent it out would an agreement have to be drawn up by a solicitor or could I just agree an amount with a tenent? They wouldn't be able to claim rights over it if they were in it for a certain amount of time or anything??

Sorry if questions are sounding stupid, not got any experience of this!


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

I nearly bought a block of 3 garages a couple of years ago for £15K, so £5k for your is probably not far away.As for rent, they generally go for around £10 per week.As already mentioned try and market it towards someone who pays to park around that area.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

BM-Stu said:


> It's in Stirling Mick.
> 
> Renting would be an option too, it's lying empty just now. It owes me nothing and costs me nothing so any income from it is a bonus.
> 
> ...


you could write one up, or you could just click here 

as said, about £10 is pretty much part for the course from a rent perspective.


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Couldn`t be arsed with all that, take the £5k, seems a good offer.


----------



## JasonPD (Jan 8, 2010)

If it was in the centre of Edinburgh, it would have been worth up to £60k! Even parking spaces around here are advertised for over £20k! 

Try gumtree to sell


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

any pics of it ?


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

Garages in Aberdeen hardly go below 10k, even in undesirable areas.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Before Christmas I was working in a part of Nottingham. The builder was building one big two storey home. 

But, underneath was 6 spaces which he was going to sell for £10k. Yes, that's just one space. Not a garage!!


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Get it valued by a surveyor, not an estate agent. I'd be tempted to go down the auction route.


----------



## Roswell (Aug 11, 2008)

if you want rid sell, if you want income rent it out. if you can get £20 a week thats £1000 + a year, its costing you nothing so in 10 years you have 10K + any rent increases


----------

